# Gen2 Installing a dash cam. Help needed



## FlagrantBacon94 (Apr 8, 2020)

IOU4something, have you found a solution to this? I’m trying to figure out how to do something similar with my ‘18 diesel, and can’t find anything that helps. I need to hide my wiring better but am hesitant to take any panels off atm.


----------



## JeremyHabetler (Jan 3, 2020)

Get these and you don't have to go in from behind.






Amazon.com: ABN Fuse Tap Fuse Holder & Fuse 5-Pack – 12V Add a Circuit Kit – Standard ATO Fuse (NOT Mini) Blade & 15A AMP Adapter: Automotive


Buy ABN Fuse Tap Fuse Holder & Fuse 5-Pack – 12V Add a Circuit Kit – Standard ATO Fuse (NOT Mini) Blade & 15A AMP Adapter: Fuse Holders - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## FlagrantBacon94 (Apr 8, 2020)

Well for my issue this isn’t what I need help with. I need to hide my wires.

the red in the photo indicates the wire routing.



JeremyHabetler said:


> Get these and you don't have to go in from behind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JeremyHabetler (Jan 3, 2020)

I see, unfortunately I think you're only option is gonna have to be to at least loosen the panels to tuck it in behind


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Go to the driver side instead! Then go to the fuse box inside the car. See how I routed mine. The one that goes to the passenger side it is for the rear camera.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

If you want it proper you route behind the Pass a pillar and join with the existing harness. Any other way is a safety hazard with the curtain air bag.

The panel is just clipped in with a retaining mechanism to keep the panel from flying away in an accident.


----------



## mumbogray (Feb 6, 2019)

FlagrantBacon94 said:


> IOU4something, have you found a solution to this? I’m trying to figure out how to do something similar with my ‘18 diesel, and can’t find anything that helps. I need to hide my wiring better but am hesitant to take any panels off atm.





Snipesy said:


> If you want it proper you route behind the Pass a pillar and join with the existing harness. Any other way is a safety hazard with the curtain air bag.
> 
> The panel is just clipped in with a retaining mechanism to keep the panel from flying away in an accident.






 this video may help!


----------



## AdamzCruze (Nov 16, 2017)

Where doing same job, took wires through the glove box. no problems encountered.


----------



## Garybinga (Feb 1, 2020)

I routed my down left, thru left fuse box, under dash and up thro panel that hides fuse box in center, then used double USB plug in in cigar lighter. This is a 16 Premier


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Why go all the way down to fuse block at all? There's power and ground right near the dash cam mounting point in the roof console
No worries about airbags, virtually zero chance of pinching as compared to running to fuse block, less material required...etc.


----------



## Garybinga (Feb 1, 2020)

Never thought about that. How do you access the power in the roof console ?


----------



## FlagrantBacon94 (Apr 8, 2020)

Hello all, so I'm going to see about hardwiring my dash cam in a couple of days and am not sure what fuse I should tap into. I understand that I should use one that provides power all the time as the hard wire kit I have has a automatic shut off if it goes under a certain amount of volts. Something else that would help is to know how to get the wire from the rear view mirror to essentially the glovebox area without breaking anything. Would the A pillar plastic trim be able to come completely off or is it attached closer to the dashboard making it not come off?if anyone has any videos or anything on how to do this I'd appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

FlagrantBacon94 said:


> Hello all, so I'm going to see about hardwiring my dash cam in a couple of days and am not sure what fuse I should tap into. I understand that I should use one that provides power all the time as the hard wire kit I have has a automatic shut off if it goes under a certain amount of volts. Something else that would help is to know how to get the wire from the rear view mirror to essentially the glovebox area without breaking anything. Would the A pillar plastic trim be able to come completely off or is it attached closer to the dashboard making it not come off?if anyone has any videos or anything on how to do this I'd appreciate it. Thanks!


You should be able to just tuck the wire in under the headliner trim and then under the pillar garnish as well. I have a Gen I, but I was able to remove the light console in mine and fished the wire over to the pillar garnish and then just tucked it in. Either way will work.


----------



## FlagrantBacon94 (Apr 8, 2020)

Blasirl said:


> You should be able to just tuck the wire in under the headliner trim and then under the pillar garnish as well. I have a Gen I, but I was able to remove the light console in mine and fished the wire over to the pillar garnish and then just tucked it in. Either way will work.


Unfortunately there’s a large enough gap between the windshield and the ceiling that the wire will fall out. Currently I have it attached to the windshield with wire clamps but I’d like to get rid of that. You know, make it look clean without having to worry about wires falling down.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

FlagrantBacon94 said:


> Unfortunately there’s a large enough gap between the windshield and the ceiling that the wire will fall out. Currently I have it attached to the windshield with wire clamps but I’d like to get rid of that. You know, make it look clean without having to worry about wires falling down.


Can you take a picture or two of the windshield / headliner area?


----------

